# Condolences please



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

A deer banged into the side of my baby! I am crushed! $1000 damage.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

Thats Not Too Bad A Jerk Hit Me And Spun Me Out At 80 On The Highway And Totaled My Car


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that brother. Whenever stuff like that happens to me I dont get to angry, I just use it as an excuse to upgrade


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

ya know, to upgrade the IRS cost $1000.......


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ya know, to upgrade the IRS cost $1000.......


$1k for what?!? That will get you around 1/3 of the upgrades for the IRS.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

the CV shafts are $480 and the stub axles are $450 each so that adds up to $1380.

See? ABOUT a grand.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ya know, to upgrade the IRS cost $1000.......


wht the hail is this IRS


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

Independent
Rear
Suspension


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thx u guys r killing me with the abrv


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

WTF? IDK what the hubbub is all about. W/E, IMHO abbrev. are here to stay. :rofl:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:willy: :willy:


Camshaft said:


> WTF? IDK what the hubbub is all about. W/E, IMHO abbrev. are here to stay. :rofl:


 :willy: :willy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

Iyokwtfwwta,tiwbsb !!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

stop stop stop :willy:


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah, STFU! :lol:


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

why is the word abbreviated so darn long?


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ya know, to upgrade the IRS cost $1000.......



Other than being cool  What is the biggest advantage to an IRS upgrade?

_Are those the parts that GTODEALER ripped apart?_


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

JWCACE said:


> Other than being cool  What is the biggest advantage to an IRS upgrade?
> 
> _Are those the parts that GTODEALER ripped apart?_


RELIABILITY!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Iyokwtfwwta,tiwbsb !!!



if you only knew what the fuk we were talking about, then it wouldnt be so bad!

camshaft understood me! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

big_mike said:


> if you only knew what the fuk we were talking about, then it wouldnt be so bad!
> 
> camshaft understood me! lol


if you only OWNED A GTO you'd know more abought it and as for the abv's just say what it is i sware between steve and lil-mike over there wtf is the post count that inportant to you? steve 90% of the time his posts are helpfull the other 10 there messing with you PLAYING bein a smartass.

hey mike go on a cavalier site aka jbody.com,v6z24.com 1 of those and post up with them until you OWN A GTO leave us gto guys in peace i'm sick and tired of seeing posts after posts when you don't know even a quarder of what you THINK YOU KNOW ABOUGHT A GTO,go ahead rip on my typing it might boost up you'r post count sence you do NOTHING ALL DAY EXCEPT POST 
and no i'm not bein a jerk just other's don't wanna make you upset i tell it like it is and if it hurts u'r feeling ohh flippin well its the TRUTH.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> the CV shafts are $480 and the stub axles are $450 each so that adds up to $1380.
> 
> See? ABOUT a grand.


C.V.'s are $480 EACH and the stubs are $450.... and the Harrop cover is $429 (helps reduce wheel hop), the subframe bushings are $169/set, SLP rear sway bars are $159 and bushings are $35.... so, that actually comes closer to $2652.00.... and you don't even have a one piece driveshaft yet....
SEE? ABOUT three grand.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JWCACE said:


> Other than being cool  What is the biggest advantage to an IRS upgrade?
> 
> _Are those the parts that GTODEALER ripped apart?_


Some of those, yes, others I haven't had a chance to break yet....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

1badgto said:


> if you only OWNED A GTO you'd know more abought it and as for the abv's just say what it is i sware between steve and lil-mike over there wtf is the post count that inportant to you? steve 90% of the time his posts are helpfull the other 10 there messing with you PLAYING bein a smartass.
> 
> hey mike go on a cavalier site aka jbody.com,v6z24.com 1 of those and post up with them until you OWN A GTO leave us gto guys in peace i'm sick and tired of seeing posts after posts when you don't know even a quarder of what you THINK YOU KNOW ABOUGHT A GTO,go ahead rip on my typing it might boost up you'r post count sence you do NOTHING ALL DAY EXCEPT POST
> and no i'm not bein a jerk just other's don't wanna make you upset i tell it like it is and if it hurts u'r feeling ohh flippin well its the TRUTH.



It is SOO obvious your a momma's boy! Isnt it time for your nipple suckin breakfast?

Cry me a river ya little prick.  If ya dont like it, seeing as your the ONLY one, then spend your time at a spelling bee.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

hey wait a minute!! When did I ever say I DID know about the GTO? I said I know about racing, engines, transmissions, and driving techniques. What the HELL makes you think that is GTO specific?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

prick? listen you pole licker you think you'r the o midy god and you know all go to gm get a job there get ase certified and then come back on here and talk until then SHU FLY 

pick a fight with me today i dare ya you will lose or be BANNNNED 1 or the other btw it's time for you'r feeding i'm sure mommy has her titty out waiting for you to suck on it so go ahead don't dround in u'r own flem  <~~ my period


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

ME get banned when your starting the drama?

Tell ya what, I wont say another word, lets just see what happens mmmmk?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

big_mike said:


> hey wait a minute!! When did I ever say I DID know about the GTO? I said I know about racing, engines, transmissions, and driving techniques. What the HELL makes you think that is GTO specific?


cuz it seas this



not mikes post town i'm here cuz i want to post like a abanshee


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

you have got SO much to learn. Yeah, it says GTO, so what? We got mustang owners here, corvette owners, and a cavalier owner. If you contribute, your welcome here, or if you own one your welcome here. I am here to help others with what I know, which is not vehicle specific. If others aside from you said I wasnt welcome then sure, I would leave. But its just YOU out of 3000+ people. Consider the odds sport.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

only me hu ok SPORT WE WILL SEE


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

Im Thinking Somebody's Didnt Get No A$$ Last Night!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

*giggle*


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

Hmmm did you get to take the head to a taxidermist?... a trophy or something ... :willy: arty: ....





we eating BAMBI tonight !!!!

BTW that does suck tho ... :willy: arty:


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

*Dentless reapair!*



JWCACE said:


> A deer banged into the side of my baby! I am crushed! $1000 damage.


Man.....my body shop guy (best in this area) got a paintless dent repair guy to come by and do may car....WOW...very cool...got the dents out 99%...No painting required....only the very trained eye can see where the damage was....and....for half the money. I am happy again!

Funny.......this simple thread started a little fight that obviously led to other stuff.  I didn't realize it had done that.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

JWCACE said:


> Man.....my body shop guy (best in this area) got a paintless dent repair guy to come by and do may car....WOW...very cool...got the dents out 99%...No painting required....only the very trained eye can see where the damage was....and....for half the money. I am happy again!
> 
> Funny.......this simple thread started a little fight that obviously led to other stuff.  I didn't realize it had done that.


Glad to hear you got it fixed! Now use the money you saved for mods!
:cheers


----------

